# Just got my Deer head back



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

My buddy got my deer done. He has not done many but I thought he did A good job on this one.And it cost me alot less then most people would have charged to do A deer


----------



## fishnfool (Feb 8, 2007)

thats a nice deer, what did it score?


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

just got him scored by a buckeye big bucks guy it was 165 7/8s


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

He did a good job, and a great score. Congrats!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Looks great! Congrats!


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

nice buck. tell your buddy he did a pretty good job too.


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

good job, man mountin' and shootin...


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Awesome mount ohiobuck! Thanks for sharing. :!


----------



## BuckHunter10 (Jan 16, 2007)

great buck congrats.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

ohiobuck said:


> just got him scored by a buckeye big bucks guy it was 165 7/8s


That's sweet. At least the guy who green scored it gave room for drying, since that was the same score as the green score.


----------



## rick karosa (Jun 4, 2006)

what a buck it feels good to know this bow hunter hes got it going on in ohio ...................nice nice nice lol


----------

